# zombie clown



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi all,
I'm brand new here. I don't make props or sets or anything but every year I help out my brother with his home haunt as a scare actor. He's on here too (username Uruk-Hai) and his setup's amazing, you should check it out: http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/

I'm a writer/actor/comedian and better known as the loveable zombie clown Mullet. Feel free to check out my site: Miller & Mullet™. There's a new movie every Friday and a new webcomic every Wednesday. I think it's right up your alley.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, and welcome.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey Batmanosaurous, welcome to the forum!! You should try makin some props, it's not very hard, and with all the talent here if you ever run into a snag there's always someone here willing to help out!! Careful though, once you get started it becomes incredibly addicting!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I'm sure Uruk-Hai appreciates your help every year, but jump on in and get your hands dirty and see what awesome props the two of you can make together


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I do have an idea for a prop, maybe this is the year to try and make it. Deadline: Halloween!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forums! Glad to see some new comers here! Am I a veteran yet? Haha a year and a half in the making of Psyc0 Walrus 

Once again welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the loony bin!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey Mullet, I mean Batmanosaurus. Glad to have you aboard. Now listen to what people are telling you and get to work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't you just feel the brotherly love?


Welcome, Batmano!


----------



## batmanosaurus (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks again everyone! This is a welcoming place. And so many inspiring projects!

Uruk-Hai, have you finished your FENCE yet?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

batmanosaurus said:


> Uruk-Hai, have you finished your FENCE yet?


Well, when are you coming over to help? Is only one afternoon all I'm going to get out of you? Geeez!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

batmanosaurus said:


> Thanks everyone. I do have an idea for a prop, maybe this is the year to try and make it. Deadline: Halloween!


Deadline: Halloween? If you don't show us til Halloween, how are we going to have time to steal the idea from you? You must in by Aug. to give us time to copy, we can be slow. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to HauntForum.

If you are related to Uruk-Hai...then you can't be all good. Wahahaha.
We love Uruk's haunt.


----------

